

PlayBook: Dead tablet walking - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/228441/playbook-dead-tablet-walking

======
pedalpete
RIM needs to take the long view here. They can't decide after Christmas that
if they don't sell well, they'll stop work on the tablet.

The tablet market is an infant. So the playbook is still learning to crawl
while the iPad is confidently walking around. So what. Teach the Playbook to
walk, keep building your products.

These short term 'just sell something' methods are what is going to kill the
company.

------
zmonkeyz
I was able to take advantage of the Best Buy pricing mistake for the 64gb
Playbook and it really is a great tablet. I'm working on a fitness log app for
myself right now but I can definitely see some potential.

